# Help.....I need a sound track for HOWLING Wolves



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We had this recording when I was a kid; it was on vinyl.
As I recall (and yes, even though I'm old enough for vinyl, I can still remember most of what I need to...) Now, what was I saying? Oh yeah  As I recall, one side was narrated with explanations of the types of calls and their meanings, and the other side was just wolves-- beautiful, eerie wolf howls.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwwEmJY5T6o
Cut past the first part of this video, and there's some good non-stop stuff.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmmm i made one from a cd that had haunted sound clips on it like two hundred sounds, i just looped it and burned the cd......we did a werewolf year one year and i made it for that....there were at least five wolve dog sounds and i mixed it with some thunder and things...............do you have a cd you can pull clips off of you can pull the sounds you want and arrange them then just keep repeating the pattern for the loop... i havent done this in a long time, i think i made it in my computers microsoft sound program? i can see if i can find my cd, can i copy it and email it? anyone know?


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Poison props has a great howling wolf CD (you can get a digital download) 67 minutes long
http://www.poisonprops.com/cd-092-werewolves-howl/


----------



## Hot Harley Couple (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Rich and everyone else, that has replied so far.
A 67 minute or longer Wolf Howling Sound Track is exactly what I am looking for.
But.....there $16.00 purchase price, is just a little High.......for just a bunch of Wolves Howling.
I was hoping that someone had a Sound Track that they could share.
Thanks and keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Hot Harley Couple said:


> Thanks Rich and everyone else, that has replied so far.
> A 67 minute or longer Wolf Howling Sound Track is exactly what I am looking for.
> But.....there $16.00 purchase price, is just a little High.......for just a bunch of Wolves Howling.
> I was hoping that someone had a Sound Track that they could share.
> Thanks and keep the ideas coming.


I'm all about the free downloads whenever possible but also support the companies making these very specific professional quality effect CD's, if we (the haunt community) quit buying them, they will quit making them.


----------



## Hot Harley Couple (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Rich,
You are absolutely right about that.
BUT......no one is begrudging them for trying to make a living ( off of the dead lol) from selling their CD's ......it is the inflated costs, that I question.
Have you actually looked at their site?
The products that they sell are absolutely incredible.
Unfortunately.....everyone of their products, that they sell....also come at an Incredible price.
Doing your own things ( On a realistic budget) ..is what makes Halloween so much Fun.
Making my own sound Track or down loading one for Free......or making our own Coffins and Tomb Stones etc......is the Fun and enjoyment that we all get from Halloween.
Paying over $1,000 and UP for a Coffin or for some Halloween Props....well......that is just a little excessive....for my wallet! lol


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Totally agree, I do own several poison props CD's which were perfect at one time or another for what i needed (Evil Whispers, Evil wind I actually layer underneath the music I played for a haunt so during quiet times between songs they are used) And I agree about the price point, could be a few bucks less for digital media since we are not paying for physical media. Just throwing that out to the everyone reading it though that we are the target audience for these CD's and if we don't support them, there's no reason for them to continue making new discs available to us. trying not to climb on a soapbox, just sharing my thoughts!


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Here's a link for a pack of howling wolves I used last year for my creepy forest. I use a free music program called Audacity on my laptop, imported the sound clip on to that and put it on a CD, there is an option before you do the CD to make it go on the CD in a loop that just continually plays so it doesn't matter how long the clip is. It was ideal for my creepy forest as it just carried on until I turned it off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl5a_A8FVwY

Hope this helps


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

Close to the wire, but it might help.

http://www.freesound.org/search/?q=wolf


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

here you go a hour+ of wolves howling. should work great put it on a cd and loop it or whatever
https://soundcloud.com/djtwiztidj/werewolves


----------



## Hot Harley Couple (Dec 29, 2013)

Sis Boom Bah?
Errrrr......is that not the sound, that a Sheep makes .....when it EXPLODES? lol


----------



## Hot Harley Couple (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Joe......that is sure a LOT of Wolves! lol


----------



## Hot Harley Couple (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Crypt Keeper.....Thanks for the info....but....how do you sample the Sounds, before you down load them?
I might be a bit Duh....but....I do not see a Listen or Sample key ...any where?


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

i can tone it down take some out
as for "The Vanyr" post the sample/play button is on the lower left part of the picture of the sound


----------



## Hot Harley Couple (Dec 29, 2013)

Really ???
That would be Great.......if they were Space out a lot more......you know.....just a little less aggressive. lol
Hey.....by any chance....could you mix in some Ghost Moans and Groans as well?
I will have my speakers hidden in my Grave Yard.....sooooo......it would be great....if you could mix in some Ghost Moans as well?
Is that possible?
Thanks so much for your help.
I can't tell you how much a appreciate it!
xox


----------



## Hot Harley Couple (Dec 29, 2013)

The Clock is winding down to the Witching Hour.......and I have still not found any Decent Scary Wolves Howling or Ghosts Moaning and Groaning would be great as well.
Someone out there.....on this Halloween Forum must have.....some really good spooky sound effects, that we could all down load and use?
I would think.....that there would be tons of really good "Scary" sound effects, readily available to us all.


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

ok here's the lastest hope it works

https://soundcloud.com/djtwiztidj/werewolves-in-the-graveyard

if its not what you want try searching for haunted forest or country side


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hot Harley Couple said:


> The Clock is winding down to the Witching Hour.......and I have still not found any Decent Scary Wolves Howling or Ghosts Moaning and Groaning would be great as well.
> Someone out there.....on this Halloween Forum must have.....some really good spooky sound effects, that we could all down load and use?
> I would think.....that there would be tons of really good "Scary" sound effects, readily available to us all.


PM you a wolves audio link,hope there's something in there for you -


----------



## Hot Harley Couple (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Joseph.....I will have to go with yours.....Thanks so much.
Yes...I also leave my Christmas shopping till the very last minute as well! LOL
Thanks again


----------



## Hot Harley Couple (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Dark Lord thanks..BUT..for some reason.....I was not able to open it???
Time is running out....thanks again!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

When you click on link it should go straight to download as a zip file, I just tried link I sent you on 2 laptops & my smartphone & they all worked......if your using n older OS that can be a problem. Firefox browser has been the best to use also. Files too big to email, this is the only way to transfer these files for me right now....


----------

